# Haven't been out yet, anything?



## Lunicy (Apr 14, 2007)

Is any thing happening in monmouth, northern ocean counties. Haven't been out yet, but am dying to go. Somewhat of a newbie, so any good set ups would be appriciated


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*been out yet??*

I haven't tried it yet, but after this noreaster were supposed to get will give it a shot. There are some bass being caught up in the Raritan and some small bass along the coast but as I understand it they are few and far between in Mon and Oc county. If you want to go out and give it a try shoot me an email. Looks like we live in the same ole town.... salt


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I haven't been out since 2 weeks ago at the shark river trying to land some winter flounders. We are spose to get plenty of rain from this noreaster and I would guess that fishing will not be as good for the next few days after. I have heard that big bass is being caught in the raritan bay area. Some keeper stripers have been reported at point pleasant as well.


----------

